# A Worldmark Question



## BevL (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been corresponding with a WM member in the hopes of renting some points - I am not a WM member and am looking for a specific resort for a specific three nights.  Now, to me, it seems pretty easy.  You figure out according to the points chart how many points you need, phone up, see if the time is available and if it is, you book it.  I pay what he is asking for the rental of those points and the deal is done.

The owner of these points is telling me that WM is insisting that an entire week be booked, at of course, substantially more points.  Is that common with WM?  Or is this guy just feeding me a line?  

I'm not going to pay for four nights I don't need, but am wondering if this is actually a legitimate roadblock or not.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## kapish (Oct 17, 2007)

BevL said:


> I have been corresponding with a WM member in the hopes of renting some points - I am not a WM member and am looking for a specific resort for a specific three nights.  Now, to me, it seems pretty easy.  You figure out according to the points chart how many points you need, phone up, see if the time is available and if it is, you book it.  I pay what he is asking for the rental of those points and the deal is done.
> 
> The owner of these points is telling me that WM is insisting that an entire week be booked, at of course, substantially more points.  Is that common with WM?  Or is this guy just feeding me a line?
> 
> ...



Bev, this is indeed the case, if the check-in date is over 90 days away, and if the resort/units are in RED season. 

One way to deal with this is to do something called a 'split reservation' where 3 days are booked for you at the resort you want, then the other 4 days are booked at some other WM resort, to be used by either you or someone else.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 17, 2007)

WM owners can only book partial week stays 90-days or less from check in.  The one exception is if there are stranded days (i.e. less than seven nights available for booking).


----------



## BevL (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks much, folks.  Always nice to know that I'm getting the real deal as far as info goes.

Bev


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 17, 2007)

BevL said:


> *I have been corresponding with a WM member in the hopes of renting some points - I am not a WM member and am looking for a specific resort for a specific three nights.  Now, to me, it seems pretty easy.  You figure out according to the points chart how many points you need, phone up, see if the time is available and if it is, you book it. * I pay what he is asking for the rental of those points and the deal is done.
> 
> The owner of these points is telling me that WM is insisting that an entire week be booked, at of course, substantially more points.  Is that common with WM?  Or is this guy just feeding me a line?
> 
> ...



It's not clear to me from your post, but I will assume what you are trying to do is have a WorldMark owner book the three nights for you in a unit at the resort you want, and then rent that unit from him.  That is the only way it would work, since as a non-owner you could not book the unit directly, or even have the credits (points) transferred to you.  Only a WorldMark owner can book a WorldMark unit, and WorldMark credits can only be rented or transferred to another owner.


----------



## BevL (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, cotraveller, that's what I was hoping to happen, but as we only need three nights, I'm not willing to pay for a full week.  I didn't know that this was a requirement.  

I must say I found it rather interesting.  As a person who tends to organize things way ahead - hence my checking into accomodations for a three night stay for next SEPTEMBER!! - I often thought that a points system would allow more flexibility in shorter stays, and since I live on the west coast, Worldmark interested me.  I'd have to really take that into consideration if I was seriously looking at buying a WM membership.

Can I ask - at some point are the points requirements lowered for last minute check-ins?  Or is that what I've heard referenced as Bonus Time, I think it is, and I assume you pay cash for that, not points?

Again, TIA.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 17, 2007)

Points requirements are fixed, it does not matter when you make the reservation or how close it is to checkin date.  The only variation is for different days of the week and for the season. Friday and Saturday night are higher than weekdays, 50% higher to double at some resorts.  Sunday night is also higher than Monday-Thursday, typically in the 20% to 30% higher range.

If you book a unit 14 days or less before checkin it can be done on bonus time.  That is a cash transaction, currently at 4.4 cents per point.  Bonus time reservations cannot be rented to a guest for more than the bonus time cost.  Also, a bonus time reservation for a guest cannot be made more than 5 days before checkin.

You can also book with points within 14 days.  That removes the rental and guest restrictions since it is treated as any other points reservation.

Using the term points will confuse some WorldMark owners, WorldMark refers to them as credits.  Same thing, just a different name.


----------



## ladycody (Oct 18, 2007)

You can also book shorter stays in red season if there are stand alone days....Meaning that if there is a particular unit type that only has 3 nights available...then you could choose to grab only those 3 nights.  It requires keeping a serious eye on the availability at your desired location...and the liklihood of such an occurance matching _specific_ needs is slim...but if you're flexible on dates and simply want a 3-4 day getaway planned for _sometime_ next year, it's feasible.  (and as kapish mentioned...those 3-4 day trips can be booked well ahead for white and blue seasons...the 7 day restriction only holds true in Red season) Hope that helps some as well.


----------

